# Zyklische Abfragen



## dsk4president (9. März 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte es in einem Webprojekt schaffen, dass zum Beispiel alle 10 Sekunden in  der Datenbank geprüft wird, ob ein neuer Forumeintrag o.ä. vorhanden ist. Wenn was neues passiert ist, soll der User eine nachricht (pop-up,alert...) bekommen.

Habe schon probiert, dies mit dem Comet-konzept zu realisieren, aber das funktioniert nicht so gut (Benutze serverseitig PHP..)

Gibt es in Javascript irgendwie ein Möglichkeit,  z.b. alle 10 Sekunden einen Ajax-Reques abzusetzen? Da javascript ja leider keine Threads besitzt, haben alle ansätze mit endlos-whileschleifen leider nicht funktioniert....

Danke im Voraus!!

LG


----------



## Quaese (9. März 2009)

Hi,

schau dir mal die Methode setInterval zum periodischen Aufrufen einer Funktion an.

Ciao
Quaese


----------

